# Career Change



## bigandhairy (28/8/11)

Hi Guys,

I have been pondering a career change for the last few years. I'm 34 and I've never really known what I wanted to be when I grow up. I have always worked in the fruit and vege industry, on the retail side, and pretty much covered all bases in the field from stacking shelves to buying and marketing for one of the big chains to business owner (fruit shop) to wholsale and currently as a retail support specialist. Its a job thats been pretty good to me and my family as well as rewarding financially, my only problem is I find it boring as batshit and my current role means I travel a fair bit and I really dont like being away from my family. Over the years I have thought of doing different things but with no other qualifications changing jobs has been difficult. I do believe I get paid well and it always has been daunting to consider taking a large pay drop however I'm at stage in life were taking a financial sacrifice with a goal at the end is achievable. I'm currently thinking that I would like to do a mature-age apprenticeship as an electrician and possibly running a small electrical business at some stage, but thats all a long way off being decided. I'm still nervous as hell about chucking in a well paid job and taking off on a dream especially if I don't end up liking it :unsure: . 

Like I said I've always struggled knowing what I want to be when I grow up, so its scary to think 'OK, I'll go do this' only to find out I hate it. So has anyone been in a similar situation and made a big career change? What were your experiences? Did it work out? Are you still in the job you changed to? etc etc. It would be great to hear some first hand stories if anyone is willing to share.

bah


----------



## Fish13 (28/8/11)

I did the career change thing. In high school i loved science and chemistry and anything that involved reactions. So i went that way with 3 years of study and then 2 years in the role of a lab assistant. Was good fun, the money was ok and the hours were great! 6am to 3:30pm every day. There was a company restructure and i took a redundancy adn it was put to me to follow my interest in fabrication/engineering and i ended up taking a drafting course. Then followed that up with a year study for a mech engineering course at tafe that i failed in statics. Hey i like to go fast and loved velocity and gravity but dont like static weights and forces that aren't moving....

SO i got into drafting. I have been from bassendean in W.A. to Mackay in Queensland then back to kewdale W.A to Bunbury W.A. Saw a whole lot of aus and a few doors opened up in the industry and yu could do/go where ever you wanted to. Then my missus got pregnant and my whole world changed again.....

Now i and the missus work together at a timbermill and have 2 wonderful little girls......

If there is nothing stopping you mate go for it!


----------



## Bizier (28/8/11)

I studied graphic design at the same time as every bastard got a computer and the industry underwent some big changes. I did not really enjoy it due to the necessity for creative comprimises on a daily basis (I probably still have this, though I am perhaps a little more mature and less idealistic). I ended up in pre-press in printing, and as a production manager, but even though I was good at it, the market went to shit and I found it depressing manufacturing what would essentially all become rubbish on delivery - even more so when you see your work litter the street.

My partner made a move to WA to start an office for her company, and I came along, promising not to get back into printing. I worked in liquor retail at the large end, and at a small brewery, and am now moving to a large-ish brewery. Even though I could be earning more money for the moment in printing, I would basically be trying to hold onto what I have, where I currently feel that I now have a path I can travel down, I can continue learning in an industry I love, so I am far happier overall.

I still have the odd shit day, but that is life.


----------



## JestersDarts (28/8/11)

I went straight from High School to Uni and studies Manufacturing Management and Operations - didnt really like it too much but felt 'pushed' through by my peers - uni man it was what had to be done. I worked for a couple of large manufacturing companies, in the production side, scheduling, management - and heck - it payed OK - hours were good, no weekend work. But I was BORED! I felt like i was working for the man and I was only 25!!

Long story short, I pestered a small starting up microbrewery for a job as their brewer, took about 6 months of pestering and a few weekends of free work, 
Got the OK - quit my job, moved to the country, and now I am brewing beer!
not earning much money, but my quality of life far outweighs that for now. I'm having the time of my life.

Go for it - things will always work out in the end no matter what happens!

J


----------



## bigandhairy (28/8/11)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I relate in some way to each of your stories. I'm really confident that I'll make the jump and I'm thinking/hoping its getting close. With 2 young kids and a mortgage its not something to rush into but time will tell. 

Cheers
bah


----------



## Kai (28/8/11)

JestersDarts said:


> I went straight from High School to Uni and studies Manufacturing Management and Operations - didnt really like it too much but felt 'pushed' through by my peers - uni man it was what had to be done. I worked for a couple of large manufacturing companies, in the production side, scheduling, management - and heck - it payed OK - hours were good, no weekend work. But I was BORED! I felt like i was working for the man and I was only 25!!
> 
> Long story short, I pestered a small starting up microbrewery for a job as their brewer, took about 6 months of pestering and a few weekends of free work,
> Got the OK - quit my job, moved to the country, and now I am brewing beer!
> ...



Are you talking about the Woolshed brewery? I went to high school in Renmark, but left the state a few years before that brewery started up. 

Definitely good quality of life to be had up that way though, if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## barls (28/8/11)

im in the process of a career change, im still working on it and it been a huge change.


----------



## komodo (29/8/11)

Often concidered it...
But no
10 years in the building industry 
Left school on the thursday after finishing my final year 11 exam started working as a trainee structural steel detail draftsman & 3d modeller. Didnt even get my exam results...
after 4 years I got offered a job as an estimator for a fabricator - i knocked that back 12 months later got offered a possition as an assistant manager for a structural fabricator (dads business) and I took it. 

Hats off to any one who can do it and do it well. I havent the balls to do it. I get paid well to do my job and my partner couldnt afford to support us (she couldn't even cover the mortgage) if I was to bail out and look for a different career - so I'd have to start on a decent wicket from the get go. Probably not going to happen. Bit of a pipe dream though as the stress of my job is likely to kill me (my job isnt hard - just high stress). Most guys in my type roll in this industry by 45 either have had a heart attack or suffer high blood pressure...


----------



## ledgenko (29/8/11)

Big and hairy ... mate I am about to start a career change with quite a few obstacles in my way even though I like to think I am a glass is 1/2 full kinda guy .. I have been playing Full contact hide and seek ( lets just say I have done my Tour of Duty) for the past 17 years... I have unfortunately lost a big chunk of my hearing and hence can not keep doing my job in the funny suit .. I am fit enough to work in the real world and whilst am looking forward to seeing how different it is It is bloody scary ... But the change of life is going to be HUGE and welcomed ... I have a couple of kids, a wife who is running herself into the ground whilst I am awaiting the enforced change ..( see 6 months to achieve discharge) .. and a mortgage or two to maintain .... 

I am a believer that shit happens in your life for a damn good reason .. some of it really does suck ass ... but after a while it makes sense and we become wiser or better off from the experience ... 

So Hairy ... my advice is (from a 38 yr old) ... life is short ... dont be scared to live it ... make a change if you need to .... no one ever lays on their death bed and wishes they could spend more time at work ... do they ??? 

Best of luck in what ever you decide to do ... 

Matt


----------



## schooey (29/8/11)

I walked out of school after the HSC piss up on Friday and into my old man's business as an apprentice boilermaker on the Monday. It served me well and I ended up going back to study Engineering. After spending 12 months or so in front of CAD screens and juggling quotes, staff and blah blah blah, I picked up the wife, the 11 month old daughter and packed them and all our worldy possessions and we moved from a little old town in north west NSW to Sydney. I had this wild idea I could be a big shot in sales in the big smoke... 

We lived in a rental for a few years, paid more in childcare for a week than we did for rent and still managed to pay off a car and save for a deposit on a house. We never had much, but we had fun anyway. I think if you really want to do something bad enough and you back yourself, you'll make it work out. For me, one job led to another to another to another all in the space of 12 months. I told a fair bit of bullshit to get a couple of them but I backed myself that I could do what they wanted and I did. Finally I landed a good paying job that was a brilliant stepping stone to where I am now. It all worked out in the end, but yeah, I was a little anxious at a few times.

Just being made redundant, I too thought about the mature age apprentice gig. It's not totally gone from my head, but I still have a little bit of a liking for what I do. But there is still no harm venturing out into the maze in case the cheese runs out at cheese station 42.


----------



## thelastspud (30/8/11)

I've just started studying again after 10 years out of school. I've always had sort of bottom of the heap jobs but after travelling around and, finding myself in Spain for a while (22% unemployment here) though i'd make the best of it and study for a while try and get a career going when I come home.


----------



## bigandhairy (30/8/11)

Thanks guys, 

@ komodo, i know what you mean about needing to move to a job that pays well to maintain the cost of living. I have had that issue in the past, and you almost feel trapped in a job you begin to hate. Luckily tho my wife is a accountant so we just have go get her back to work (post baby) and then really seriously start looking at what i want to do. While we still owe money on the house we are in a position were i can take a large paycut and still get by knowing a better wage is 4yrs away. I guess i'm just really looking forward to doing a job that i'll enjoy, cos i have never had one. I know every job has its moments, but you know what i mean. 

@ barls, ledgenko, schooey and bradley - thanks for your stories guys. It all helps trying to piece it together in my mind. 

Cheers
bah


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/11)

I was thinking about a career change into prostituition, I mean think about it, lots of hot chicks, sex and money..

Then the missus pointed out that no one would pay me for it.....yet alone be in interested in a beared, scruffy 38yr old.....


Oh well, one can only dream...


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/11)

I don't per se hate what I do. Don't even dislike the area of my work. But I know I'd move on and make a change in my work circumstances at some stage in a year or two.... It will take a bucketload of planning, saving, learning and who knows what else, but I'm sure I can make it happen at some stage. Like Komodo up there said, its not that I don't like the work, its the stress and BS that goes with it.
I've tried to study along with work, I for one can't do it. The rigidity of most formal courses will drive me nuts trying to keep up with both a job and study. If only I could do 100% of my study in the classroom with no homework...


----------



## mxd (30/8/11)

for me, I left school half way through year 12, then went and worked in the bank for a couple of years. I didn't enjoy that too much, so packed the bags and went travelling Oz (the intention was to get into a mine get some $ then head OS), this was in 1986-88, we had 17% interest rates and it was the recession we had to have. 

As a non skilled laborer I was doing shit work (egg classing, washing buckets in a commercial bakery, cleaning beer garden, etc..) when I could get it. So when I got home (22 year old single), I moved back in with my Mum and went back to do my VCE then off to uni for Comp Sci. As a single 22 year old it was easy (go Aus Study free accommodation etc..). 

in 2007, wife 2 kids, mortgage, we bought a business, the thought was the wife could start running it and then if it was successful then I could join her. At this point her business is on the market and I will have to find another way for a career change


----------



## leiothrix (11/9/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Then the missus pointed out that no one would pay me for it.....yet alone be in interested in a beared, scruffy 38yr old.....



Doesn't matter who you are or what you look like, there is a market for everything -- might not be what you expected though . . .


----------



## Muggus (12/9/11)

All assumptions would have placed me in an IT job after finishing school, being one of top students in the state for the subject in the trial HSC. 
Somewhere between then and the actually HSC I turned 18 and started to lose my way a bit, didn't get good enough marks to study the IT degree I wanted to at uni, and wound up getting into a Mechanical Engineering degree.

Then, once again, lost my way AGAIN between the end of the HSC and the beginning of Uni...some 5 months away. The usual suspects...sex, drugs, rock 'n roll, starting to homebrew, Schoolies, and my first fulltime job working on a golf course. 

By the time uni came around, I had very little motivation to study, but stuck with for 18 months before throwing in the towel, and becoming a essentially a bum for a few months...spending my days playing guitar for hours and drinking beer that I couldn't afford.

Eventually I got off my ass and scored a job managing a produce department in a small local supermarket in Sydney, which I actually enjoyed and had alot of pride in. Batted on with that for 6 years or so, combined with "living at home", had a great social life, a great longterm girlfriend who I enjoyed many holidays with including a couple of Europe trips, and a few doing a bit of wining and dining around the state...

Anyhow, after coming back from a 2 month stint in Europe a few years ago, going back the work in the supermarket, it hit me that this was not where I wanted to be, and the girlfriend was of the same mindset. So in one foul swoop, left our jobs, left our friends and social group, moved out of home, moved in together in Newcastle, and I enrolled in a Viticulture and Winemaking course in the Hunter Valley.

Since then, of course, things have changed a bit; the ex was finding it hard living up here and couldn't find the kind of work she was looking for, and moved back to Sydney, which was tough to deal with. But i'm happy with where I am now, there's finally that sense of belonging...having a job in the wine industry, gotten use to a new city with new people, and almost finished my studies for the first time in 10 years.

10 years ago I would have never predicted where I am now, i'd probably hardly recognise myself. And who knows, things will probably some more change in another 10 years...but i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/11/14)

I know I'm digging up an old thread, but it's been great to read some of these stories (especially the successful ones!). 

I'm about to leave FIFO work (and money) to go back to uni (and being broke). 

I had attempted doing renewable energy engineering twice, once when I was about 19 and again when I was working away. The first time my heart wasn't in and I enjoyed partying too much. The second time my heart wasn't in it and I took on four units on top of FIFO and a relationship. 

I've just been accepted into a bachelor of science in preclinical human biology which I've found my heart is in from my experience in the emergency response team on site. 

I'm very excited, but also very scared. Going to be a massive change of lifestyle, but it's exactly what I need. 

Going to have stop buying all those barrel aged beers. That's the most depressing part haha.


----------



## Camo6 (12/11/14)

Know how you feel Wilbur. Left my trade of 15 years about 3 months ago to train towards another trade. Being mature age and the fact that the government has provided less incentive for MA candidates has made my chances of landing a job a bit harder. I certainly haven't enjoyed the lack of income recently and my brewing and beer enjoyment has suffered because of it.
On the plus side, the missus will get the house painted at long last!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/11/14)

Haha. Yeah, I've told the girlfriend I'm not going to be able to spoil her like a princess but she'll get more time with me. She's excited... Now. I have a feeling that novelty will wear off at some point.

I'm hoping to increase the brewing and dramatically decrease the craft beer purchases. I have been spending a ridiculous amount on craft, so hopefully that'll help balance the transition. 

What are you training for?


----------



## Camo6 (12/11/14)

Aiming for electrical apprenticeship. Just finished a cert 2 which seems mandatory unless you know someone with some pull. Blitzed all my exams and pracs but there's new government increases on mature age wages so they're not overly desirable atm. Seems the industry's having a slight lull too which doesn't help. Still early days though so won't give up easily. Missing my craft beer though.


----------



## Mardoo (13/11/14)

Good on you both! I have spent life pursuing what I'm passionate about, and although I'm not rich in cash, I'm rich in happy.


----------



## fraser_john (13/11/14)

Not a full change, as I stayed within the IT sphere, but jumped from the technical stream to the business. It has been difficult to say the least, interpretation, writing, people and a myriad of other skills I either did not have or had let rot whilst programming on the mainframe.

At least being on the business side keeps me out of the BS that occurs when something goes wrong. I get paid less, but now have a 10 minute commute into Geelong instead of a 1 hour commute to Melbourne.

Four years after the change I am actually reasonably "happy" with my role.


----------



## welly2 (13/11/14)

I'd like a career change into a career where I could make something (beer? cheese?). My line of work (web design) has enabled me to see a fair bit of the world so no complaints but I think in a couple of years time I'll be ready for something entirely new.

I'd best get working on the beer and cheese production.


----------



## sp0rk (13/11/14)

I'm most likely looking at a career change mid next year when my wife finishes her teaching degree and gets allocated a teaching job as part of her scholarship, somewhere randomly in NSW
Seriously considering studying (preferably food science) but will wait and see
A mature age apprenticeship is on the cards if I won't be studying, most mates are telling me chase up an electrician apprenticeship, which I think I'd enjoy and be good at
29 and still NFI what I want to do for the rest of my life :blink:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/11/14)

sp0rk said:


> 29 and still NFI what I want to do for the rest of my life :blink:


Haha. That was me until very recently. Now I'm going to be 30 and starting at uni. 

I did try to get into the electrical supply industry because it was a good job and would've afforded me time to study external and get me back home. After being knocked back three years in a row (second year I made the final stage of interviews and assessments and got knocked back because I broke my ankle a few days prior and couldn't climb a ladder properly) and getting a pep talk from the GM about people being scared to realise their true potential, I decided to chase a dream of getting to med school which I thought was out of reach. I've ignored all the apprehensions I have about being broke and am going for it. The sacrifices will be worth it eventually. 

Good luck, guys. I hope you find what you're looking for!

Edit: completely agree you need at least a pre apprenticeship or cert II in electrotechnology or something. I had some pull within the company, but this year they weren't taking on as many people and I didn't make the grade, even though I did the year before.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/14)

sp0rk said:


> A mature age apprenticeship is on the cards if I won't be studying, most mates are telling me chase up an electrician apprenticeship, which I think I'd enjoy and be good at


A couple of days crawling thru roofs, underfloors, digging trenches....you may want to re think that bit....

But then again, someone has to do it....

After 20yrs I was sure over it...but in some ways glad I did it.


----------



## sp0rk (13/11/14)

Well the other option is a plumber (ignoring the fridgie trade), and that entails shovelling and crawling through poo
So either one is going to have it's down sides


----------



## Camo6 (13/11/14)

Did all that as an electricians labourer at nineteen and while it wasn't pleasant sitting in a roof on a 36 degree day, it was still better than having hands impregnated with grease and a crook back from leaning over a quarter panel all day.
"Why the **** would you wanna be a mechanic?" was the question I was asked on the first day of my apprenticeship. I laughed then but later repeated that question to every apprentice I had the pleasure of training. Hindsight's a bitch.


----------



## dave81 (14/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A couple of days crawling thru roofs, underfloors, digging trenches....you may want to re think that bit....
> 
> But then again, someone has to do it....
> 
> After 20yrs I was sure over it...but in some ways glad I did it.


Being an electrician isnt always crawling through roofs etc, get into the right field eg mining and its a whole lot more worth while.i know I have crawled through roofs under floors dug trenches and im much happier with my trades now (electrical instrument nowadays)
It's all about courses courses and more courses, oh and some experience but lots of contracting mobs will give you a go


----------



## Dave70 (14/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A couple of days crawling thru roofs, underfloors, digging trenches....you may want to re think that bit....
> 
> *But then again, someone has to do it....*
> 
> After 20yrs I was sure over it...but in some ways glad I did it.


That someone is generally called the apprentice.




sp0rk said:


> Well the other option is a plumber (ignoring the fridgie trade), and that entails shovelling and crawling through poo
> So either one is going to have it's down sides


A fridgie was my second choice next to regular shit kicking plumbing. Clean (er), well paid, nice uniforms. Plus they use that expensive 15% silver solider..

With the prevailing - leave high school - gap year - attend uni - start on 100k per year salary delusion  dream of today's _yoof, _I can see many a happy young (or old) tradie sitting in the Hi-Lux counting out the cashies and checking his full work diary whilst his peers comment on facebook how far beneath them doing a 'trade' is. 
Ask anyone. Good tradesman aren't exactly choking the highways.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (14/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> With the prevailing - leave high school - gap year - attend uni - start on 100k per year salary delusion  dream of today's _yoof, _I can see many a happy young (or old) tradie sitting in the Hi-Lux counting out the cashies and checking his full work diary whilst his peers comment on facebook how far beneath them doing a 'trade' is.
> Ask anyone. Good tradesman aren't exactly choking the highways.


Good point. I went the Uni route (no gap year though), and then further Uni, and then travelled (and worked) overseas, and then finally landed a real (permanent) job when I was about 32. Mortgage a couple of years later.
Most of the blokes I played cricket with when I was 17-22 were tradies and most had a house paid off or close to it by the time I was about second year Uni, living on campus and drinking as much VB as I could at the Nottinghill Hotel.
I'd never look down on a trade, but it just wasn't what I wanted to do...each to their own. I admire those guys for doing the work and getting just rewards. Equally, I'm happy with my job and wouldn't have gotten here without doing the Uni.

For the posters thinking about study at 30ish. My wife did exactly that: Bachelor Degree, then an Honours Degree, and then a PhD. Had two kids along the way and also had to keep me out of trouble.

If it's what you want to do then have a crack. And good luck with it.


----------



## Dave70 (14/11/14)

By the same token, there's no way in hell I could submit to the prolonged information processing university scholarship demands. 
My wife is in the final stages of completing her masters in education. When deadlines loom, 1 am + bedtimes aren't unusual. She passes constantly with distinction or high distinction, so I guess that's the price you pay. Conversely, her husband was more of a '51 out 100, Ha, thats a win!' kind of student.. 
I'm not sure if the increasing university drop out rates are corrected against enrollment rates, but I suspect plenty have the idea its more like a hedonistic piss up wonderland as described by Kumamoto. From where I sit, it looks some ******* hard graft. If you can nut it out, you deserve to be compensated handsomely.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

Yeah, I'm certainly aware I'm in for a hard slog. Especially because I'm determined to pass with distinctions at worst. I'm giving up a very cruisey, well paid job to do this. I'm an allrounder (a coveted position, only one on each crew), a paid safety rep, fill in as captain sometimes for emergency response team training. Everything here is good and I am a little apprehensive about leaving. But, I know this is the right decision and as such am going to put the appropriate amount of effort in to make sure I do well enough to justify leaving this job.

Now I'm just hoping I can score some part time work that doesn't suck. That would make everything much more enjoyable.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

Also, anyone that would look down on someone for being a tradie is probably a wanker, a pseudo intellectual, or both.


----------



## spog (14/11/14)

35 years in housing/ commercial and light industrial construction and I'm getting out.
Had a gut full of the industry,more paper work than time on the tools these days, all the OH&S is strangling the industry,no other qualifications to speak of but I have made up my mind to find some thing else,might be some studying on the horizon.
Been a hard decision but its time to move on. A lower income is expected but at least I will be less stressed and happier.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/11/14)

Just jumped into plumbing at 24. Little harder to get a job as a mature aged apprentice then I expected but got one none the less. I like the work and the learning but hate the traffic haha. A bit of change and hard work is good for the soul.


----------



## Blind Dog (14/11/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Just jumped into plumbing at 24. Little harder to get a job as a mature aged apprentice...


24, mature aged?

WTF does that make me?


----------



## spog (14/11/14)

Blind Dog said:


> 24, mature aged?
> WTF does that make me?


If 24 is mature age I'm a Fckn dinosaur .


----------



## Pogierob (14/11/14)

You can do anything you set your mind to. I'm 2 qualified trades in and don't expect it to stop here. Find what you love and make it happen.


----------



## Mardoo (14/11/14)

Aw, we all think we're mature at 24


----------



## Cervantes (14/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> Aw, we all think we're mature at 24


I'm 50 and still don't know what I want to do.

I have a pretty good idea of what I don't want to do though.


----------



## DU99 (14/11/14)

i started last century with electrical apprenticeship,completed that,then the army said we need you (national service).next job..railways left after 17 years (derailment's and no social life) moved onto the current position,looking after Live Theatre's and other equipment..but all the training and skills where paid for by the company's i worked for...


----------



## jeddog (14/11/14)

I had a change of Career at 40. My main career was establishing and running Vineyards and got completely over it after 13 years. Then tried my hand at driving heavy machinery. Then got the chance to go the the Pilbara and build a mine for Gina as a T.A (trades assistant) for an electrical company. Working a 5 weeks on 9 day off roster was a killer after almost a year. I came home and landed a job as a T.A 5mins from home for a large construction mob. After a month I was offered an electrical apprenticeship. All I can say is I nailed it. The schooling was a piece of piss apart from putting up with the dickheads in class. While I was in my 2nd year I started my cert 4 in electro tech (PLC programming) as well as my cert 4 in telecommunications and nothing less than distinction in all subjects. This coming from a guy who way back in the 80's failed every subject in year 10. I think having an older head + family + mortgage made me put my head down and do it.
Now I'm 46 and I'm having to learn a new field. Fuckin domestic electrical!! WTF
So what I have learnt is your never to old to do what ever you want. 

Want a career change? I highly recommend giving it a go..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/11/14)

DU99 said:


> i started last century with electrical apprenticeship,completed that,then the army said we need you (national service).next job..railways left after 17 years (derailment's and no social life) moved onto the current position,looking after Live Theatre's and other equipment..but all the training and skills where paid for by the company's i worked for...


What State...which Depot..?....I did 17yrs with NSW Railways...


----------



## glenos (14/11/14)

jeddog said:


> After a month I was offered an electrical apprenticeship. All I can say is I nailed it. The schooling was a piece of piss apart from putting up with the dickheads in class. While I was in my 2nd year I started my cert 4 in electro tech (PLC programming) as well as my cert 4 in telecommunications and nothing less than distinction in all subjects.
> 
> Want a career change? I highly recommend giving it a go..


How do you find the work? Can your body cope?
I am 12+ years into working in analytical chemistry laboratories and over it. I am quite interested in PLC and electrical inductry. We use a lot of automation in labs and I have always been more interested in how they work than the chemistry we are doing and definately more interesting than quality systems. Trouble is being a team leader in a lab pays quite well.

I've thought a few times about enrolling in the Electrotechnology Cert for the sake of it.


----------



## spog (14/11/14)

Cervantes said:


> I'm 50 and still don't know what I want to do.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea of what I don't want to do though.


Ha ,better you by 1 year,but I do now know what I no longer want to do,mid life crisis? For me dunno.
But what I do know and have decided to do is move on....the sun comes up each morning so it's a brand new beginning each and everyday,for all of us
Holy shit,now I am a wise old bastard or perhaps just a dreamer?. Seize the day. Or to borrow the Nike quote, Just do it !


----------



## spog (14/11/14)

glenos said:


> How do you find the work? Can your body cope?
> I am 12+ years into working in analytical chemistry laboratories and over it. I am quite interested in PLC and electrical inductry. We use a lot of automation in labs and I have always been more interested in how they work than the chemistry we are doing and definately more interesting than quality systems. Trouble is being a team leader in a lab pays quite well.
> 
> I've thought a few times about enrolling in the Electrotechnology Cert for the sake of it.


DO IT ! ,challenge your self.


----------



## djar007 (14/11/14)

Funny this should come up. Just sitting in another mining camp wondering why I am not at home learning to dance with my wife. Hard to make a break from fifo back to city life. But i think i am going to have to do it. I once had a soul.


----------



## spog (14/11/14)

Hmm,fifo is one of my considerations,our youngest is off to uni next year so the bills will start to flow and working away has never been an issue.so many decisions....


----------



## Mattress (14/11/14)

I left school at 16 because I didn't have a clue what I wanted to do and couldn't see the point in staying at school when I could be out earning money.

Had a few unskilled jobs along the way before I scored a position as a wardsman at a local hospital which I really enjoyed.

Turned up to work regularly, put some effort into what I was doing, and I got promoted to a middle management position.

That's when the enjoyment stopped.

Ended up running a department with over 50 staff, responsible for a budget of a few million and a shit load of responsibility
.
I was making good money, but I woke up everyday dreading going to work. Middle management in the health industry is similar to hitting your head on a brick wall for a living. I could see the problems and even work out a way to fix them, but there wasn't the resources/money available that would allow me to do what was needed. I was a very unhappy person and my personal/family life was suffering.

Made the decision to undertake a career change at 44 years of age and joined the ambulance service in the non-emergency area. Took a big pay cut, but started to enjoy life again, as did my family.

After a few months I got the opportunity to apply for a student paramedic position, which I was successful in getting. Four years of study and learning paid off and I now have the best job on the planet. (for me anyway)

I'm now earning as good a wage as I was before, but with so much better job satisfaction and conditions. I actually look forward to going to work, which in my experience very few people can say.

Thing is I would have been happy to stay in non-emergency with a lower pay rate, but you never know what opportunities are going to pop up along the way.

We spend way too much time at work to be unhappy in what we do.


----------



## Edak (15/11/14)

Mattress said:


> We spend way too much time at work to be unhappy in what we do.


Amen to that!


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

Mattress said:


> Middle management in the health industry is similar to hitting your head on a brick wall for a living. I could see the problems and even work out a way to fix them, but there wasn't the resources/money available that would allow me to do what was needed.


I think that's the same in any industry.

I'm in Oil & Gas Design and Construction. Middle Management. I've had enough.

My next job will be back where I started as a designer. That's the last time I recall actually enjoying my work.


----------



## Cervantes (15/11/14)

spog said:


> Hmm,fifo is one of my considerations,our youngest is off to uni next year so the bills will start to flow and working away has never been an issue.so many decisions....


I work FIFO and like the life style. I just don't enjoy my actual job.

I've been working FIFO for years now and every now and then crack the shits with it and threaten to get a job in town. Then my wife reminds me how much I hated commuting and how I'd just get home from work late after the kids were in bed and fall asleep on the settee. Then be up and gone for work before anyone else was up.

We had more time together but it wasn't quality time.

At least now when I'm off rotation we get a reasonable chunk of quality time together.

Or so she tells me h34r:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/11/14)

I work 2/1 and there's a lot of positives. But there's also two weeks without being in bed with my girlfriend. Game over.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/11/14)

I don't know about university degrees, they are only useful if you can find work, I had a young Chinese girl working for me with a Bachelor degree in economics with 1st class honours, I employed her as an accounting clerk. As for me I did my apprenticeship as a fitter / machinist / welder, never really got stuck into it, when I was 25 met a guy from Manchester in Hong Kong who talked me into going to China and sourcing goods for overseas buyers, 7% kick back on price of goods ordered and once I got into the corrupt side of business in China I could almost double that, absolutely loved it, adrenaline rushes everyday, did it for 7 years, pulled the pin and sold my business when I saw how many businesses were going under in China.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/11/14)

Yeah, there's always stories of people not being able to find work. But 71.3% are employed within four months of graduating. 

I think if you consider the amount of people studying things like screen writing and anthropology then that statistic is pretty good. I would have to assume, though I have no idea, people with commerce qualifications out of work would have to be the minority. 

I'm not expecting to struggle to fond work if I get into med school.


----------



## jeddog (15/11/14)

glenos said:


> How do you find the work? Can your body cope?


I love the work but im now giving domestic ago and im not built for climbing through cielings



spog said:


> DO IT ! ,challenge your self.


+1 to that
It was the best thing Ive done apart from going all grain


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/11/14)

jeddog said:


> It was the best thing Ive done apart from going all grain


Haha. I love it.


----------



## madpierre06 (15/11/14)

It all comes back to mindset and the desire to chllenge/better yourself and find something which gives job satisfaction. Igot into the public service just out of school and then ended up in a cadetship in farm water supplies which had great possibilities (a contemporary eventually managed Australia's biggest cotton producer). And this is where it comes back to us. I more than had the ability, but without the dedication, combined with a life spent pissing, porking and punting away cash, friends and jobs there was never going to be a happy ending. The next 9 years had many jobs before I sorted out the porking and punting and settled down somewhat which led to increased job dedication and results where I end up managing the Qld distro warehouse for a major Aust company. 

I found that I loved stores work and was very good at it. But being on the receiving end of business politics cost me aforementioned job and left a nasty taste in my mouth, to find out that simply being good at your job and dedicated meant nothing and that no matter how good I was my and my family's future was completely out of my hands. I came to and embraced a faith then shortly after had an idea come to me to study so did a Cert III in Community Services the followed that with a Dip. in Alcohol & Drugs and a Cert IV in Mental Health with the idea of working in that field. The faith I came to seemed to germinate a desire to be helpful to others which I did feel compelled to follow and evidence of an ability and enjoyment in counseling whcih I discovered while studying previously has led me to currently undertaking a Bachelor of Counseling and 10 months ago having a job in in-home disability support literally land in my lap. 

Money is still short but we have our needs met and are resurrecting a marriage which was all but two shovel loads of dirt away from being done. Good money earned in the past in all reality meant nothing when nothing was achieved with it. So there is more satisfaction in doing what I am now knowing that I have what I need and my studies will make me less reliant on the goodwill and at the mercy of the ill-will of others in the workplace. I've always had the knack of upsetting those who may be of self interest as I feel compelled to call out things which I see are not right and impact negatively on others. This cost me a 4 year job at a homeless men's hostel 3 years ago. I am more content now than ever before and find that having the whole-life picture is essential if genuine contentment is going to be had.

At 52 it almost seems as if life is just starting again.


----------



## djar007 (15/11/14)

Thanks for sharing that madpierre. Food for thought. I know what you mean about fate in the hands of others. I don't mind that I guess. But i do cherish my time with my family and what used to be exciting and fun is now a very taxing experience for not only me but my family.


----------



## kalbarluke (15/11/14)

This thread is really interesting reading. I, too, am in the middle of what I hope will be a career change. I left school, attempted Uni, realised I was pissing around/wasting time/not trying so I took a few months off to get a real job. Worked as a store man for a year or so and realised I wasn't as strong as I thought and that I should use my brain and go back to Uni.

Ended up with an Education degree and teaching in the State system. It's been pretty good to me but after 15+ years I am starting to lose interest. I see some of my colleagues who are close to retirement and are totally jaded. My colleagues in promotional positions, while paid fairly well, slowly have their souls destroyed. The job and the expectations associated with it are changing so fast. I look at them and feel that I don't really want to be in that position.

I discovered, by accident, that I like data and statistics (flame suit - on). I am currently studying a Masters of Science in Applied Statistics part time. Most people laugh when I tell them or look at me and ask why, but I find it really interesting and I am learning skills that more businesses/organisations require and not many people possess. I am also finding that I'm a much better student this time around: I have higher expectations, study consistently instead of leaving everything to the last minute and study is a priority, not a chore - and all while juggling full time work, family, mortgage, etc. It's hard, but I have found something I enjoy.

If you had have told me five years ago that I would be doing this, I would have told you to lay off the crack. I don't know if my further study will lead to a career change or just a different direction in the Education dept, but I won't ever regret learning new skills and I certainly won't die wondering what might have been.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jlm (16/11/14)

When I arrived in Tassie 3 years ago I was pretty sure I was ready to get out of the sparky game and try something else. Job at a brewery came up and I jumped on it, but seeing as it wasn't full time I had to keep my feet in those electrical waters. A few years on and I had the shits with both jobs big time, owner of one business doesn't want to expand and the other was to unorganised to grow his business properly.

The whole time I kept getting a lot of positive responses about my work in both jobs (and the electrical one kept creeping in further and further) so I decided a few months ago that **** it, I'm sick working 2 jobs and feeling a tad hamstrung by the owners attitudes and went to the one and said "Next year I'd like to come back full time as 2IC and sort things out" and the other "Next year I'd like to **** off".

Feeling much happier about next years prospects, and I think what I was looking for in the end was the opportunity to be a part of something that gets bigger and better. A few extra $ won't hurt either.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/14)

Looks like either way you have an opportunity to start your own business, one doesn't want to expand, can't say I blame him in the current climate, no reason why you can't go into opposition to him, same thing with the one who is unorganised.
Take the bull by the horns and do your own thing, nobody will chop your hands off for trying.


----------



## Camo6 (4/2/15)

Well, looks like the leap of faith we took has paid off. Six months after leaving work to start a cert 2 I'm now happily employed in an electrical apprenticeship with a great commercial mob. Things will be tight(ish) for the next two years but already loving the change, the commitment from my employer makes my experience in the auto industry seem like a bad dream.
To anyone considering a late career change... plan it, do it. Maturity and experience still seem to be preferred with some employers over fiscal savings.


----------



## Danwood (4/2/15)

Well done, Cam. Glad it worked out for you.

I just started working for my BIL in his cabinetry business after leaping out of my Landscaping/Gardening job of 4 1/2 yrs.

Not sure if I'm finished leaping yet (luckily, he's flexible on how long I want to work for him), but just making the change has done me the world of good. I'm actually enjoying going to work now.
I don't come home pissed off most days and Sundays aren't clouded by the impending working week any more.

Midnight Brew...how are you going now ? Plumbing, wasn't it ?


----------



## spog (4/2/15)

Camo6, go for it,a big step but well done.
Good to see this thread rise up again,after 35 yrs in construction I am getting out 
I turned 51 last month,I have put in a resume to become a Bailiff also am putting in for a Correctional Services Officer.
I guess all my time in building putting screws in hopefully will come in handy being a screw , not got a reply yet,and not crossing my fingers but secretly am.
Looking forward to my first job interview since 1979, am as nervous as a kitten but after months of questioning everything,laying everything out and toughening the **** up, Look out here the old bastard comes.
Onwards and upwards for both you and me!
Cheers....spog...


----------



## Camo6 (4/2/15)

Cheers Dan. Coming home from work angry was the proverbial straw for me. At heart I'm just a big teddy bear but when you're holding pricks by the throat you know its time for a change! Great work on your move too mate. Just don't let them nice hands of yours get too rough...


Cheers too Spog. Sounds like an interesting move you're making. Reckon it would be quite an eye opener as a CSO. You'd probably get some good stories to tell at the pub that's for sure. 
Can be daunting not getting replies, I applied to over 25 companies and only got an interview with two. I just kept calling till they were sick of me!
Best of luck with your venture mate and with any interviews.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/2/15)

Interesting to read all this good on yas all 'round.

I work in mining (prior to that for a small manufacturing company) and have spent some time up north and was keen to get out. I managed to find an identical role in Orange - where my partner had lived - so we got away from there albeit still working at a mine. I heard a lot of things about mining before I got in the game and much of it is true. The "good cash in them mines eh?" attitude was right, but the industry's been destroyed by it. I lived in an 8000-strong town that had a sign on entry saying "A PROUD UNION TOWN" as you drove in and then in the next, the town was built by the company that opened the mine in the late '70s.
The number of affairs, divorces, unhappy singles and disgruntled people blew me away. The work, honestly, is good. Big gear, expensive installations, big wallets, corporate roles, interesting maintenance and investigation techniques - there's nothing boring about if you like equipment or getting dirty. But it was all so money-driven by many workers that people lost sight of how lucky they were and as soon as they were getting paid well, someone up the road would offer more. They'd move or accept a different roster, and get more cash. Then do overtime. Then move again. Then go out as a contractor etc. etc. Once you're in, it's hard to get out.
If you wanted more money, you could get it. And that's what people do. Well I was getting sick of everyone whingeing about how there wasn't enough ice at the go-line or their truck's AC wasn't cold enough. I was supervising 10 engineers and planners and I found out I was the lowest paid and was probably the happiest, so I was done. Took a reasonable pay cut and moved to Orange, where I'm still well paid but struggling a bit paying off a house, raising 3 kids, buying clothes for my wife and trying to sneak some grain orders in between. On the plus side we have a selection of schools, I'm playing hockey and touch in big comps again, there are shops when I need to buy things, and people around who aren't there for the cash. They're there to live.
I caught up with an electrician today and he said it was his last day. First thing he said was "it's not as much cash" and I said "if you want the cash, you can chase it. Why are you moving?". He said his wife and family made the trip up here for him, and she was sick of it and they wanted to go back home where their family was. Spot on, can't think of a better reason to move.

I'm still looking to get out of mining and will, and have my eyes set on what my wife and I call "home". I'm just waiting for the right job opportunity. And, sadly, my personal dream is - shock! - to open my own brewery. I know where I want it and I reckon the demographic's there. I'm 'only' 32 now so hopefully like some of you blokes, in 20 years' time you will be dropping past my brewery on the Murray border asking for a sneaky pint of my finest stout. A man can dream huh?


----------



## Bridges (4/2/15)

“Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn’t do than by the ones you did. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.” – _Mark Twain_

Love this topic. It's amazing how much 38 hours of crap a week will impact on the rest of your life. Find a job that makes you happy and it's amazing what a difference it makes.


----------



## Mardoo (4/2/15)

You never get time back. As much as possible, give it to what makes life worth living.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/15)

I used to live in a mining town in the Upper Hunter, Muswellbrook about 10yrs ago. Was there for about 8yrs on the railways as a comms tech. I saw how the town changed as the mines grew to the point of it being 1 giant mine. There was pretty good money in the town back then, and with the opening of a whole heap more mines after I left there was a lot more after I left. A lot of my friends who still live there have seen massive changes with the new mines and more money. House prices sky rocketed, rent was insane. Everyone was out to cash in on the money, including the crims. In some ways the town got poisoned by greed and money, and arrogant coal miners. Almost an " Us & Them " situation

I am so glad I got away. Grafton might be laid back and a bit slow, but at least everyone is on the same level. You might have a great job, but if it is in shit location, whats the point. Life isnt always about work and money


----------



## Dave70 (5/2/15)

Most of us are familiar with the old quote by Mark Twain 'The secret to success in life is to make your vocation your vacation'. 
If I can successfully impart this value into my kids, I'll feel, at least a little, validated as a good parent. 
Money shouldn't necessarily be the prime mover. Work really is such a massive chunk of our short lives, far to long to spend wishing you were somewhere else.
No doubt the years I spent hanging off the end of a shovel, laying pipes in the summer heat, chasing out brick walls, crawling under houses and in stinking hot roof spaces, clearing shit choked drains ext added to my grit, skill set and possibly, upper body strength, but on balance, I could have got a the same effect by joining a wrestling club and customizing motorcycles or shooting wild pigs from a helicopter for a day job.


----------



## Airgead (5/2/15)

spog said:


> I turned 51 last month,I have put in a resume to become a Bailiff also am putting in for a Correctional Services Officer.


My next door neighbor spent 10 years as a CSO. He now spends half his time at home on a disability pension and the other half in the secure psych ward. Massive post traumatic stress. Multiple suicide attempts. Chronic depression. Help from department = zero.

Seeing what it did to him - not recommended.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/2/15)

Unfortunately money is the prime mover regarding what we all end up doing, things become unsatisfactory because we change.
Making money is a motivator we can't ignore, house to pay for wife and kids to clothe and school, and as D70 said it is a short life at the end of the day so in that short time we have to do the best we can to achieve the goals we set ourselves, I am sure Camo's change would not be ruling out money, my youngest brother is a sparky taken on a couple of employees working on something to do with broadband and knocking up good money.
Another quote to drum into your kids.
A pessimist sees difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty. (Winston Churchill)


----------



## spog (5/2/15)

Airgead said:


> My next door neighbor spent 10 years as a CSO. He now spends half his time at home on a disability pension and the other half in the secure psych ward. Massive post traumatic stress. Multiple suicide attempts. Chronic depression. Help from department = zero.
> 
> Seeing what it did to him - not recommended.


Farrk,gotta feel for people in that situation ,I'm still keen and will give anything a go.
For me after all the years in construction and carrying some aches and strains I'm looking for any job that will/could get me through to retirement .
I've had enough of coming home covered in dust,dirt,sawdust,concrete etc and aching muscles etc,my job being a physically demanding one will not keep me going till retirement ( well my body won't ).
So a less physically demanding job is what I'm after,if I have to I'll present my self to the manager of Bunnings here,with my years in the trade I reckon I'd be just what they're looking for.
To me any job will do and if a better one pops up ill go for it,mind you I won't be applying at the fish factories here I draw the line at that work.
Anyway tomorrow is a new day so I'm happy to see what it brings.


----------



## Dave70 (5/2/15)

Airgead said:


> My next door neighbor spent 10 years as a CSO. He now spends half his time at home on a disability pension and the other half in the secure psych ward. Massive post traumatic stress. Multiple suicide attempts. Chronic depression. Help from department = zero.
> 
> Seeing what it did to him - not recommended.


A good mate of mine looks headed for divorce from his wife of 30 years. The wife went from a receptionist job to CSO about three years ago. The change in her personality has been profound. And not for the better.
You never know how dealing with some of the most wretched examples of society on a daily basis can affect you. I'd be thinking twice also.


----------



## mje1980 (5/2/15)

I have 2 CSO's on my wife's side. Both love it and are quite happy in the job. Both have worked at some of the bigger badder jails, but now both are out at country jails. Just my .02c


----------



## brzt6060 (5/2/15)

I work shift as a Port controller (based in the Perth CBD), despite having an engineering degree, this pays more for less effort and more days off. I'm currently looking for a change to something that doesn't involve night shift.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/15)

I used to do contract work for Corrective services doing the Prisoner phones. I had to go right inside the jail and mix with the crims...was a very sureal place....the crims where overtly polite...was strange to walk amongst murderers, rapists etc and be called Sir or Mr 

I really felt sorry for a lot of the CSO's...the absolute boredom must drive them mad, especially those in the yard who still had to patrol even when the inmates where locked away. 

Not a fantstic working environment


----------



## Dave70 (5/2/15)

We, the bloke I worked for and myself, had a small job at Emu Plains womens prison once replacing some leaky gutter and flashing years ago. 
The screw who signed us in and showed us the job mad a few things clear before we commenced work. 
'Just remember guys, there's cameras everywhere, so be tempted if your approached to slip into the toilets or behind a building and 'barter' for a packet of smokes or cash'. 
In the end, the yard was closed off so it wasn't an issue. And if any of the _ladies_ calling out to us on the other side of the fence were doing the tempting, neither would it have been...

I felt so objectified that day.._*sniff*.._


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/15)

I remember leaving a screwdriver in one of the internal guards offices by mistake. When time came to sign and the tool count was done and they discovered I was short 1 screwdriver, the place went into near lock-down. Old mate at the gate was not a happy chappy. Luckily the found the offending item in the office. If they had not of found it then I would have been forced to stay at the jail until the whole place was searched and the screwdriver found. Not a great thing to happen on a friday arvo I can tell you. I quickly learnt to only take in what was actually needed for the job.

Everything that went into that jail was xrayed, including shoes. All metal objects where xrayed after being removed from your body ( belts, watches etc ). You could only take in clear plastic bags/satchels etc Took nearly an hr to get thru the gate into the jail.

The scariest time of all was when I went into one of the pods to fix the inmate phone after one of the boys got a "Dear John" phone call....when I walked in ( accompanied by a guard ) the first question that was asked was " Hey Sir...Is he here to fill up the condom machine.....we are all out" h34r:


----------



## TheWiggman (5/2/15)

Opportune thread. Got a job offer today for a big manufacturer in Albury. 
Out of mining, into factory maintenance. New town, need to sort a house, and manage the kids. 
Have to accept or reject tomorrow. Life changing decision.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/15)

Nice area Albury...Not to far from the snow, climate is nice. River is awsome....Well Done :drinks:


----------



## Mardoo (5/2/15)

Dave70 said:


> In the end, the yard was closed off so it wasn't an issue. And if any of the _ladies_ calling out to us on the other side of the fence were doing the tempting, neither would it have been...
> 
> I felt so objectified that day.._*sniff*.._


There's a first time for every mangina.


----------



## spog (6/2/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Opportune thread. Got a job offer today for a big manufacturer in Albury.
> Out of mining, into factory maintenance. New town, need to sort a house, and manage the kids.
> Have to accept or reject tomorrow. Life changing decision.


Plenty of great micros in the area,if that doesn't sway you nothing will.


----------



## Dave70 (6/2/15)

Mardoo said:


> There's a first time for every mangina.


Don't get me wrong, I like a strong woman.
Just not one with thicker forearms than mine and tats seemingly applied with an Artline 90.


----------



## Airgead (6/2/15)

Dave70 said:


> tats seemingly applied with an Artline 90.


They probably were. That and a razor blade.


----------



## mje1980 (6/2/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Opportune thread. Got a job offer today for a big manufacturer in Albury.
> Out of mining, into factory maintenance. New town, need to sort a house, and manage the kids.
> Have to accept or reject tomorrow. Life changing decision.


My parents have lived in albury for the last few years, it's a great place. I'm a coast dweller through and through but I do like going to albury. Weather is insanely good, bone dry so you can wear jeans on a 35c day no problems. We visit the tamworth area for relos now and then but albury IMHO is much better. Roughly halfway to Melbourne and Sydney too


----------



## TheWiggman (6/2/15)

Haha, I may be giving away my real-life presence but I'm a Corowa local. Lived there until I took off to Newcastle for uni, and have wanted to get back once we started a family. Love the area and intend to settle there for good. Can't beat dry heat, and very much looking forward to moving away from cold in this damn town. Now that I'm older than 18 and drink more than vodka I can appreciate the very nice wines in the Rutherglen region
Micro breweries you say?! I'll have to look them up.
I'd appreciate the coast if there weren't for the salt, sun and sand. The river's what it's all about. Cicadas chirping, kookaburra's cackling, the smell of the fresh grass under the trees and cool mud between the toes. And the faint aroma of exploded deodorant and burnt potato as you launch one from your spud gun across the river... can't wait to do that with a home brew in hand.


----------



## Camo6 (6/2/15)

Well, after five days as an electrician's apprentice I got told today not to come in Monday...








Because it's an RDO. HURRAH!

My God, how I've missed an EBA.


----------



## mje1980 (6/2/15)

Haha, I love the ones that are part of your roster, but you get asked to work them every time, so you work a shift you'd normally work anyway, but get paid overtime for it.


----------



## spog (6/2/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Haha, I may be giving away my real-life presence but I'm a Corowa local. Lived there until I took off to Newcastle for uni, and have wanted to get back once we started a family. Love the area and intend to settle there for good. Can't beat dry heat, and very much looking forward to moving away from cold in this damn town. Now that I'm older than 18 and drink more than vodka I can appreciate the very nice wines in the Rutherglen region
> Micro breweries you say?! I'll have to look them up.
> I'd appreciate the coast if there weren't for the salt, sun and sand. The river's what it's all about. Cicadas chirping, kookaburra's cackling, the smell of the fresh grass under the trees and cool mud between the toes. And the faint aroma of exploded deodorant and burnt potato as you launch one from your spud gun across the river... can't wait to do that with a home brew in hand.


The salt,sun and sand ,love it lived all my life here in Port Lincoln,but do some Murray/ Darling river " boys " trips with the wife's uncle and mates out of Mildura,the difference between sea and river is brilliant .
Thank F. Mr Chompy doesn't inhabit the rivers up that way!


----------



## Danwood (6/2/15)

Camo6 said:


> Well, after five days as an electrician's apprentice I got told today not to come in Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha... you dick.

I actually felt a pang of sympathy for you over that first line before I read on.

I hope you enjoy your Monday off.

And I definitely hope you don't get a splinter on that day.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/2/15)

Well that's it, just handed in my resignation and will be moving to Corowa. Working at the paper mill in Albury as a maintenance team leader.

Very hard to find a place with a shed in our price range (for rent). My first trip down I'll be taking the keg fridge, fermenting fridge and the brew gear. Then sneakily installing a 15A power point if I can't find one. Amongst all the hustle and bustle of life, I've found that brewing keeps my mind at ease and keeps me sane. Lucky I'll have 3 full kegs to last me 'til we're settled.
Time to troll the brew clubs around the region...
Cracking open an English barley wine tonight to celebrate. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Mardoo (13/2/15)

Congratulations. Don't forget to go back for the wife once the brewery's set up.


----------



## crowmanz (13/2/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Well that's it, just handed in my resignation and will be moving to Corowa.


Nice mate congrats, not far from Bridge Road Brewery in Beechworth. There is a high country hops festival happening there in march http://bridgeroadbrewers.com.au/events/high-country-hops-festival


----------



## TheWiggman (13/2/15)

Thanks for the well wishes.
There's also Cheeky Peak which is a slight (5 min) detour from my trip home from the new work. Works out really well for ingredients and gear.
Wow Beechworth has an impressive range of beers. My recollections of Beechworth trips were _boring, BORING_ tours of antique and art shops with lunch at the overcrowded bakery. My wife won't be pulling my arm for a day trip now.


----------



## spog (13/2/15)

You lucky bastard,so many choices nearby.
Thirsty cow at Wagga,Beechworth ,Tumut,Bright.


----------



## spog (13/2/15)

Just googled Corowa ,and Yarawonga isn't far away the Byramine winery/brewery is situated there,I bought some of their brews when I passed through last September .
I can't remember what the brews were like as my son inlaw drank them.
Could be a chance for a review ?


----------



## mxd (13/2/15)

I think I want to become a tree lopper, I chopped a tree down on the weekend and it felt good


----------



## spog (13/2/15)

mxd said:


> I think I want to become a tree lopper, I chopped a tree down on the weekend and it felt good


Bloody vandal


----------



## Camo6 (13/2/15)

mxd said:


> I think I want to become a tree lopper, I chopped a tree down on the weekend and it felt good


Two options: Spend a few years studying to be an arboriculturist *OR *if you have a criminal record, fast track and get a job with any large tree lopper mob. One near to me has the motto - "We'll employ the unemployable."

But seriously, I may not start the chainsaw very often...but when I do the whole backyard hides in fear.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/2/15)

Miss the old Farmboss I had....damn that thing could cut...And I only had Ironbark, Bloodwood and Gum to cut...30 Acre back yard helped


----------



## spog (11/4/15)

spog said:


> Camo6, go for it,a big step but well done.
> Good to see this thread rise up again,after 35 yrs in construction I am getting out
> I turned 51 last month,I have put in a resume to become a Bailiff also am putting in for a Correctional Services Officer.
> I guess all my time in building putting screws in hopefully will come in handy being a screw , not got a reply yet,and not crossing my fingers but secretly am.
> ...


Got a knock back for the Bailiff possie,got a knock back from Bunnings ( applied due to my trade ).
Got an Email from my Daughter today saying she had checked our post post box and there was a letter for me from the Correctional Services Dept, she opened it and held it up to the screen ( face time ) .
BAM, unsuccessful .....gutted,absolutely gutted.
My aim was for secure employment in the Goverment, looking towards the future for me and mine but it seems not to be .
That's 3 applications and 3 knock backs.
For me it's not 3 strikes and your out,it's 3 misses.
Simply picking myself up,dusting myself off,and one foot in front of the other soldiering on. Dunno what,dunno when but it will happen.
Not matter what I always think that there are people out there in far worse positions than I .
Capadiem ? ( think its correct) seize the day.
Ohhh, and to top it off my drinking partner has come down with a guts ache. I'm at my rellies in Jakarta ...
Just call me George, as in Thoroughgood......I drink alone !.

Agh 2 x ****.


----------



## osprey brewday (11/4/15)

Refrigeration trade has been good to me started when i was 22 now 36 no plans to change only advice is you need to stick with it at first as you get all the crap jobs pays off in the long term but.


----------



## manticle (12/4/15)

Bad luck spog.
Any feedback on why the no-go? Hard to get useful critique sometimes but if and when you can it can help you in the next round.
In the middle of waiting for the results of an interview myself.
Been with the same institution for close to 12 years. This won't be a complete career change though - similar work to last eleven years experience but different gallery, different state so fair life change for me and the lady.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

osprey brewday said:


> Refrigeration trade has been good to me started when i was 22 now 36 no plans to change only advice is you need to stick with it at first as you get all the crap jobs pays off in the long term but.


Tell that to the current crop of youth who have the attitude of " yeah but I earn more at Macca's"

They cant accept that you need to start at the bottom and work your way up


----------



## spog (12/4/15)

No feed back, althrough the process we were told that we would be told nothing and not to ask.
Yeah makes it hard to figure out where I failed , a 3 step 3 month long process and bombing out at the end , bugga !
Even if they call for more positions to be filled for whatever reason , I am not allowed to reapply unti April 2016, sure as hell hope I score work before then.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

spog said:


> No feed back, althrough the process we were told that we would be told nothing and not to ask.
> Yeah makes it hard to figure out where I failed , a 3 step 3 month long process and bombing out at the end , bugga !
> Even if they call for more positions to be filled for whatever reason , I am not allowed to reapply unti April 2016, sure as hell hope I score work before then.


Thats a bit...well....fucked


----------



## Camo6 (12/4/15)

That sucks balls Spog but I like your positive outlook. One thing I found when looking for work was learning to deal with rejection. Realising you're up against a lot of others trying for the same job and most of the time you're just a name on a piece of paper. The fact you're hearing back from these applications is a positive. I reckon I only heard back from 4 out of 40 companies I applied to. 

Good luck with your endeavour too Manticle. Sounds like a pretty big change. Is it the Louvre? It's the Louvre isn't it!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

I think its pretty rude that no one gets back to you about your application, even just to say " Sorry but you didnt make it"

And dont get me started on them oxygen thieves called recruting agencies


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/4/15)

What about transit police spog? They always seem to be advertising in Victoria, good way of getting rid of your frustrations too.
I watched that movie, 'Bronson' recently wouldn't want many prisoners like him to put you off Correctional Services.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/15)

Being a prison officer is actually very boring,. When I was doing work for the prisons, the poor old guards where bored shitles as most of the time the prisoners where either in their cells or in the workshop so they basically sat around waiting for something to happen


----------



## manticle (12/4/15)

Camo6 said:


> That sucks balls Spog but I like your positive outlook. One thing I found when looking for work was learning to deal with rejection. Realising you're up against a lot of others trying for the same job and most of the time you're just a name on a piece of paper. The fact you're hearing back from these applications is a positive. I reckon I only heard back from 4 out of 40 companies I applied to.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavour too Manticle. Sounds like a pretty big change. Is it the Louvre? It's the Louvre isn't it!


Not quite the Louvre but I would need to cross some sea to get there.


----------



## jlm (12/4/15)

Not where the machine that poops, poops?


----------



## manticle (12/4/15)

That's the one.


----------



## jlm (12/4/15)

Nice. If you get it, try to resist the urge to key the owners car everytime you see it parked in "God"'s spot.


----------



## Mardoo (12/4/15)

Oh you arty, elitist types and your poop machines...hope you get that one Mants. Sweet gallery in a sweet place. Good luck!


----------



## spog (12/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> What about transit police spog? They always seem to be advertising in Victoria, good way of getting rid of your frustrations too.
> I watched that movie, 'Bronson' recently wouldn't want many prisoners like him to put you off Correctional Services.


Not keen on moving,but as far as transit police in Lincoln,not much call for it,no trains and a mini bus with 5 grannies on board .
Pretty tame really they only run amok once in a while.


----------



## manticle (12/4/15)

jlm said:


> Nice. If you get it, try to resist the urge to key the owners car everytime you see it parked in "God"'s spot.


As an atheist, I can just happily ignore that. He could park in the unicorn fairy leprechaun's spot and it would mean the same.
I have great admiration for where he's come from and what he's done with what he has but God Schmod.
I guess I don't get the job now.


----------



## manticle (17/4/15)

So to add a good news story - got the job offer, I asked for higher salary than initially offered, they've negotiated and now I just need to have one more chat with my partner and finalise our decision.
Might be joining you Tassie brewers very soon so lots of questions likely forthcoming from this mainlander.
Pretty stoked.


----------



## DU99 (17/4/15)

Mona or tasmania fine art gallery


----------



## Crusty (17/4/15)

manticle said:


> So to add a good news story - got the job offer, I asked for higher salary than initially offered, they've negotiated and now I just need to have one more chat with my partner and finalise our decision.
> Might be joining you Tassie brewers very soon so lots of questions likely forthcoming from this mainlander.
> Pretty stoked.


I so want to move to Tasmania.
I applied as a tour guide @The Cascade brewery on the seek website last year & not even a look in.
Ive applied at Byron Brewing company too just last month but nothing again.
It's tough out there but I'm not giving up.

edit: Forgot to mention congratulations manticle.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/4/15)

spog said:


> Not keen on moving,but as far as transit police in Lincoln,not much call for it,no trains and a mini bus with 5 grannies on board .
> Pretty tame really they only run amok once in a while.


Yeah, them grannies can get pretty nasty, eh.



Hmmm, the old embed thingo didn't work this time...anyone know if it's changed?


----------



## manticle (17/4/15)

DU99 said:


> Mona or tasmania fine art gallery


Mona.
Gonna do it.
Cheers


----------



## Mardoo (17/4/15)

Nice. Congratulations. You've toiled, hopefully this will be some reward.


----------



## manticle (17/4/15)

Cheers mate


----------



## Tahoose (17/4/15)

Happy for you mants, so my perception of mona is not the art, but the fact that the same guy owns moo brew. 

The head brewer (Dave I think) is a nice guy and his wife is a chef by trade so you should get in with them well.

Good luck with whatever pans out.


----------



## manticle (17/4/15)

Cheers. Dave used to work at Temple. Good dude. Be making myself known at the brewery for sure.


----------



## Bridges (17/4/15)

Well done manticle. I hope you have cranked the tunes to 11 and are enjoying a few celebratory ales!


----------



## manticle (18/4/15)

Music and beer are a happenin


----------



## technobabble66 (18/4/15)

Congrats, mants. 
Mona's amazing, so hopefully it's the same behind the scenes. Tassie's beautiful - and even better, space is cheaper than here, so hopefully you can set up a behemoth brewing system. 
Sad to see you leaving Melbs, but v happy for you to have such a great opportunity.


----------



## manticle (19/4/15)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Looking forward to something different.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/15)

I need a career change....This doing tech support on Sundays sux balls.....especially with customers who treat you like shit


----------



## Mardoo (19/4/15)

Manticle's butler???


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/15)

Geeves, fetch me the finest Belgian Ale please, and be sure you test it for quality...


----------



## komodo (15/5/15)

Man reading this thread again just seriously makes me want to pack upi my shit and start again doing somehting else.


----------



## spog (15/5/15)

Dare ya !


----------



## mwd (16/5/15)

I thought I was happy as a self funded retiree with no pension at 55. As long as I die by 65 should survive. Made redundant from Oil Industry at 55 specialised job got no chance of getting employment. -_-


----------



## spog (16/5/15)

Hang in there.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/5/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I thought I was happy as a self funded retiree with no pension at 55. As long as I die by 65 should survive. Made redundant from Oil Industry at 55 specialised job got no chance of getting employment. -_-


Topic of the thread is Career Change have a go at something different and never say never, the guy who owns Fryer Tucks here in Melbourne was retired but wanted to keep on working opened an English style fish and chip shop (he was in corporate management) and now is thinking of going into a franchise operation he is going so well.
There will always be some niche industry to get into if you have a good look around.


----------



## mxd (1/7/15)

call me crazy gave up a well paid job as a software manager and bought a tree lopping business (www.prolop.com.au), the ideal is me quoting/scheduling and occasional grounds man. Took it over last friday evening now trying to get some work {did 7 quotes today will have to wait to see what I win to see how close I was or loose if they let me know the winning price  ). Had some work monday and tuesday as the groundsman to see how the climber works to assist my quoting. my god as a fat old bastard that's hard work, I was sore in spots that I didn't know had muscles and the scratches on my arms and bruises all over from trees whacking me when I feed them into the chipper


----------



## Danwood (2/7/15)

Good work, MXD.

My Dad had his Arboriculture (Tree Surgery) business for around 40yrs, back in UK. I worked on the ground for him for a few years, using the smaller Stihls and feeding the chipper.

It's definitely a full body work out and a great way to earn a beer at the end of the day.

You'll find there are types of trees, due to their natural growing shape, which just *WILL NOT *co-operate whilst being coaxed into the hopper. They'll hang on to you, each other, the chipper itself.... good times ! I used to get a little bit angry.

But, being the boss, you should be able to delegate.

ED- Why Arboriculture, btw ?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/7/15)

Well done mxd I hope all goes well for you, same question as Danwwod why would a fat old bastard like you get into tree lopping?


----------



## mxd (2/7/15)

I've looked at tree lopping as a business over the last couple of years, the barriers to entry cam be the cost to get in/insurance general running costs. 

But I figure its the right type of business to have someone chasing work and feeding a team as trees keep growing, and failing and houses are being pulled down/sub divided (clearing) etc.. The business was getting about 40 leads a month so need to convert about 50% to pay the bills and have about 85% of my previous take home. I've increased the size of the ad in and may look at doing more area's when I feel my quotes are right.


----------



## spog (2/7/15)

All the best with your career change,trees are a " growing" "industry so you should be okay.


----------



## Kingy (2/7/15)

I was a contract climber for 9 years in the blue mountains before i moved home to start a family and lost enjoyment with no big trees around. could eat and drink what i wanted. Now im in another less physical job i have to monitor my intake lol. Good on you for becoming a branch manager by the way. Who says money doesn't grow on trees. I know it does.


----------



## manticle (2/7/15)

spog said:


> All the best with your career change,trees are a " growing" "industry so you should be okay.


You should be deeply ashamed of that my man.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/15)

I just got made permanent...and with a not too small pay rise...( insert "******* stoked" )

12mnths of head down arse up, do the job and do it well.


But...It doesnt come with out even more hard work to come


----------



## manticle (2/7/15)

Senior dried yeast hydration manager?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/15)

I run the wharehouse, repacking the yeast.... B)


----------



## manticle (2/7/15)

Make sure you wear the orange vest, not the green one.
Congratulations anyway.


----------



## droid (30/11/15)

crossroads coming up fast, leaving my contract as a Postie because its so hard to get holidays, missing out on the family holidays for the last 5 years so 90 days notice has been in place with about 15 days left to go, just decided the new job ive been working towards was for the benefit of my partner and family and not for me. mrs works, has a good job. ive had 10 weeks off in ten years with a month of those holidays dealing with other family illness so prettytough period of time.

it's time to weigh things up


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/15)

Looks like you've got a muscle car project conveniently located next to the brewery and fridge. You need to factor that in.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/12/15)

The cantilever table reminds me I should have had a good idea when I found a S/Steel morgue table at the side of the road in Moorabbin, I put it in my van and just used it as a trolley, would have made a good brewing table, even had a run off for spillages which would have been used for bodily fluids in its day.


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The cantilever table reminds me I should have had a good idea when I found a S/Steel morgue table at the side of the road in Moorabbin, I put it in my van and just used it as a trolley, would have made a good brewing table, even had a run off for spillages which would have been used for bodily fluids in its day.


Suppose you could incorporate it into brewing hardware, but then where will you butcher all the vagrants and hitchhikers?


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/15)

Driveway?


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/15)

Well he _does_ have a van. Keep it old school.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> Well he _does_ have a van. Keep it old school.


No the van is long gone, a Ford Transit which my Indian delivery driver kept trying to make thinner.


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/15)

http://youtu.be/0i0Q5EVC8Sw


----------



## pist (10/12/15)

I'm 32 and also going through this dilemma at the moment. Most of my working life i worked in the rail manufacturing industry, starting out as an apprentice boilermaker, then getting put on as a full time tradie, then moved on at the same place as a production planner for a few years. Was earning some decent coin there. Getting finished up hurt big time financially, its hard to swallow going from nearly 40 an hr to 25 an hr, but one thing it taught me is money is not the be all to end all. Im far less stressed, and am now working in retail as a supervisor. Thinking about going back to study and work from home as a financial adviser , sick and tired of working for the man so to speak and getting nowhere


----------



## Mardoo (10/12/15)

You got a couple more careers in you yet. Don't give up. I got onto project management for IT when I was 35 and loved it. Moved on to wine after that. Now I help my wife run her daycare. I'm hoping I have a brewpub left in me yet!


----------



## droid (10/12/15)

@pist - I'm 44 and looking at locking in something (public service) to get through to retirement with hopefully the choice at some stage of semi retiring with a small bar somewhere serving my beers or even someone elses I spose but life doesn't depend on that happening

I wouldn't panick at your age however the next 10 years for you is a great opportunity to build a platform of work experience from which you can springboard into the accumulation fase of life (I was doing my DFP years ago so good luck if you go that way)

just keep working mate, a couple of my mates have never earnt big bucks but just keep on keeping on and they are both doing very well at 44 years of age


----------



## spog (10/12/15)

Pist, I'm in the same boat as many,I'm pushing 52 and like Droid I'm trying to get into the public service for retirement.
All my working life has been in construction and my body is certainly letting me know who's the boss.
Hang in there and wiegh up your options and career choices ......and be prepared for knock backs,when they come learn from them then dust yourself and keep moving.


----------



## panspermian (10/12/15)

36 y.o.
Fix washing machines.
8month baby.
Live in shitty unit.
Suffer arthritis condition.

2/3 way through science degree part time. Microbiology. 
I'm not the youngest at uni either. Always time to improve yourself. 

Career changes are quite common these days. Our society as a whole is more educated than what we once were and we get bored. Instead of dreaming of what life on the other side might be like, these days we just do it.


----------



## Camo6 (10/12/15)

Still loving my career change. I got paid Monday to go to a picnic...which was really a big fair...which I only needed to turn up to and then leave. Gold.


----------



## Kingy (10/12/15)

I had a picnic day on Monday to but I've never been, don't even know where it is. I just get a picnic day for some reason. Then an rdo on the Tuesday to top it off. 
I was an arborist for 9 years and changed to construction 5 years ago. (Pipelayer) its been a good change except for the long hours. The money is good but and makes it worth it with 2 young kids. But I'll be looking for a normal 8hour a day job when kids head to school and the misses goes back to work.


----------



## Brewman_ (10/12/15)

I think Career changes are something that really is a way of life these days, whether we like it or not.

My Grandfather worked Sydney council from 15 to 65 years of age, got a 50 year watch. Not sure how fulfilling that 50 years was, I was too young, but I respect his effort and dedication very much.

But these days, work is far more transient and unreliable and the rate of change is much faster. I doubt many people in their 20, 30 or 40's will see anywhere near that length of service at one employer or perhaps in a field. And like the OP, and many others, people want to try new things as their life and family circumstance changes.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/12/15)

pist said:


> Thinking about going back to study and work from home as a financial adviser , sick and tired of working for the man so to speak and getting nowhere


A ballsy decision if you go ahead with it, though just read on Sunday of a guy who did just that and made $11 million, though he did leave a group of investors wondering what had happened to their $11 million they were going to earn 25% from.
A downside is the litigation you can face if the advice you gave proves to be bad.


----------



## Dave70 (16/12/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> A ballsy decision if you go ahead with it, though just read on Sunday of a guy who did just that and made $11 million, though he did leave a group of investors wondering what had happened to their $11 million they were going to earn 25% from.
> A downside is the litigation you can face if the advice you gave proves to be bad.


No problem. The statute of limitations expires after about six years for class actions like this, and you know how slow the wheels of justice turn. Just ask the customers who got fucked by the CBA. 

25%..?...yeah..
I heard those investors moved onto an even *more *lucrative scheme opportunity. 
How it works is you pay your initial investment fee then company pays you a return from the fees charged to new investors, thus the company avoids the inconvenience of having to actually make a profit to pay investors. 
Genius..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> 25%..?...yeah..
> I heard those investors moved onto an even *more *lucrative scheme opportunity.
> How it works is you pay your initial investment fee then company pays you a return from the fees charged to new investors, thus the company avoids the inconvenience of having to actually make a profit to pay investors.
> Genius..


Trouble with those though is, upside down pyramids collapse, just like all those people who never made pilot status found out.


----------



## pcmfisher (16/12/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> A ballsy decision if you go ahead with it, though just read on Sunday of a guy who did just that and made $11 million, though he did leave a group of investors wondering what had happened to their $11 million they were going to earn 25% from.
> *A downside is the litigation you can face if the advice you gave proves to be bad.*


What sue your financial advisor for giving you bad advise?
That's the funniest thing I have heard all week!


----------



## Dave70 (16/12/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Trouble with those though is, upside down pyramids collapse, just like all those people who never made pilot status found out.


Upside down pyramid? There's your problem.







_Trapezium.._That's the shot.


----------



## fraser_john (16/12/15)

pist said:


> I'm 32 and also going through this dilemma at the moment. Most of my working life i worked in the rail manufacturing industry, starting out as an apprentice boilermaker, then getting put on as a full time tradie, then moved on at the same place as a production planner for a few years. Was earning some decent coin there. Getting finished up hurt big time financially, its hard to swallow going from nearly 40 an hr to 25 an hr, but one thing it taught me is money is not the be all to end all. Im far less stressed, and am now working in retail as a supervisor. Thinking about going back to study and work from home as a financial adviser , sick and tired of working for the man so to speak and getting nowhere


My mate worked at VicRail all those years ago, got his fitter-turner certificate there. He then went out worked fixing forklifts for Toyota for a few years. Finally, with his big interested in motorcycles, started a service shop, never looked back.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> 25%..?...yeah..
> I heard those investors moved onto an even *more *lucrative scheme opportunity.
> How it works is you pay your initial investment fee then company pays you a return from the fees charged to new investors, thus the company avoids the inconvenience of having to actually make a profit to pay investors.
> Genius..


Worked for this guy...


----------



## spog (16/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> No problem. The statute of limitations expires after about six years for class actions like this, and you know how slow the wheels of justice turn. Just ask the customers who got fucked by the CBA.
> 
> 25%..?...yeah..
> I heard those investors moved onto an even *more *lucrative scheme opportunity.
> ...


Reminded me of a newspaper report about 15-20 yrs ago of a bloke in America who ran a scam , after some time passed and to cover his arse he sent an apology letter with a refund cheque to all who invested.
Apparently he made a motza as only a handful of investors presented their cheques for banking, and the reason why ?

The cheques were from a company titled. " The Anal sex fetish company ".


----------



## Dave70 (17/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Worked for this guy...


L Ron Hubbard?


----------



## RobW (17/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> L Ron Hubbard?


He got the idea from this bloke:




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Ponzi


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/12/15)

pcmfisher said:


> What sue your financial advisor for giving you bad advise?
> That's the funniest thing I have heard all week!


I don't think the financial advice arm of the CBA would be sharing in your mirth.

The old saying, 'A fool and his money are easily parted' is so true, and no matter how many times we hear of financial fraud and the usual bleating's of those who were fleeced, they only have themselves to blame, ironically there are plenty of punters lining up to be relieved of their hard earned and the only bait needed is their own greed.


----------



## Mardoo (17/12/15)

Nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the public. (Paraphrased from HL Mencken)


----------



## pcmfisher (17/12/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I don't think the financial advice arm of the CBA would be sharing in your mirth.


I reckon they would be laughing as they are pointing to the fine print of the documents you signed exonerating them from shitty advise.


----------



## DU99 (17/12/15)

Vic Rail back years ago was job for life,i spent 17 years there,saw the writing on the wall decided a change was needed,went and got job at the artscentre,stayed for 26 years..Now Retired
PS
The division in vline i worked for was sold off 12/18 months later.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/12/15)

pcmfisher said:


> I reckon they would be laughing as they are pointing to the fine print of the documents you signed exonerating them from shitty advise.


$66 million paid out so far in compensation with more to come, doubt they will be laughing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/12/15)

Have a look at their profit.....$66m is pretty much just a minor fuckup that isnt really going to impact on them


----------



## sponge (17/12/15)

Too true Stu..(rhyme, eh?)

$66m is loose change for the big boys.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/12/15)

Prob less than the CEO yearly performance bonus


----------



## Dave70 (17/12/15)

Mardoo said:


> Nobody ever went broke underestimating the greed of the public. (Paraphrased from HL Mencken)


Paraphrased from Mardoo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Have a look at their profit.....$66m is pretty much just a minor fuckup that isnt really going to impact on them


No ones disputing that fact, even the $200 million it is estimated the final figure may be is not such a big deal for the banks they will get it back off the small investors, Mr Fisher was finding it hard to believe that a financial advisor could be sued for poor advise or duty of care, but they certainly can as all the No win No pay legal firms will confirm.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/12/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> but they certainly can as all the No win No pay legal firms will confirm.


They are just as bad


----------

